# Bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay là lựa chọn của các gia đình hiện đại



## Vũ Thu Hằng (16/5/18)

*Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn có nên mua bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay thì dưới đây là những thông tin giúp ích cho bạn :*

Bàn ủi hơi nước có tác dụng làm phẳng các chất liệu quần áo tốt hơn so với bàn ủi thông thường, tuy nhiên bàn ủi hơi nước vẫn có những nhược điểm do đó bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay vẫn được xem là thiết bị đem lại sự tiện nghi nhất phù hợp với nhu cầu của các gia đình, dưới đây là những ưu điểm nổi bật đáng mua của bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay:

*Mẫu mã sang trọng, thời trang và thiết kế tiện lợi khi sử dụng*
Bên cạnh sự nổi trội ở độ tiện lợi, kích thước nhỏ gọn và đẹp mắt của những mẫu bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay cũng đem lại không gian nhà ở ấm cúng, sang trọng và thời trang hơn.



​
Thiết kế bàn ủi cầm tay sẽ có một giá đỡ chắc chắn để gác bàn là vừa là để cất gọn bàn là khi sử dụng xong vừa là chỗ giá đỡ bàn là cho thao tác sử dụng tiện lợi và nhẹ nhàng hơn.

Ngoài ra, đa số các bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay đều có vị trí châm nước vào bàn là được bịt kín bằng núm cao su giúp nước khó thoát ra ngoài ngay cả khi không sử dụng hoặc cất trong valy.

*Ủi đồ nhanh chóng hơn và thân thiện với quần áo hơn*
Bàn ủi hơi nước được xem là có khả năng ủi đồ hiệu quả hơn nhiều so với bàn ủi thông thường, tuy nhiên với chiếc bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay thì thiết kế của bàn ủi tiện lợi hơn hẳn giúp rút ngắn thời gian ủi quần áo đến 5 lần. Nhờ có cấu tạo dạng treo và cầm tay đưa từ trên xuống dưới, bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay có thể xử lý được mọi loại quần áo dài, váy vóc với kích thước lớn, các vị trí khó dùng bàn ủi như tay áo, khuy áo cũng được là phẳng dễ dàng.



​
Đặc điểm thoát hơi nước lên cao và giảm nhanh chóng nhiệt độ ở bàn là hơi nước cầm tay, quần áo sẽ được làm phẳng bằng những công nghệ hơi nước vừa nhanh chóng, hiệu quả cao với nhiều loại vải đồng thời lại an toàn cho các loại vải vóc khó tính nhất.

*Không cần dùng đến bàn hay các bề mặt phẳng để ủi quần áo*



​
Thông thường quần áo muốn là phải thực hiện khá nhiều công đoạn như xếp cầu là hoặc tìm một mặt phẳng để đặt quần áo lên trên trước khi bắt đầu tiến hành là, thay đổi vị trí cầu là để xử lý những về mặt khó khi là, ủi tuy nhiên, với bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay, chỉ cần treo mắc áo lên và tiến hành là ngay ở mọi vị trí mà bạn cần làm phẳng quần áo.

*An toàn hơn khi sử dụng, và thân thiện với trẻ em*
Dù có thiết kế nhỏ gọn tối giản diện tích và nhẹ nhàng cho người sử dụng, nhưng những mẫu bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay cao cấp có công suất cao đến 1800W cho hiệu quả là nhanh chóng và làm phẳng quần áo một cách an toàn hơn cho người sử dụng, thân thiện với trẻ em.

Giá treo đồ đi kèm bàn ủi có thiết kế kệ nhỏ giúp bạn đặt đế ủi gọn gàng sau khi ủi nên không sợ tình huống bàn ủi còn nóng đặt ở vị trí không ổn định, bị nghiêng ngã, rơi rớt gây bỏng, nóng cho người dùng.

*Vệ sinh dễ dàng*

*

*
_Bạn có thể vệ sinh bàn ủi hơi nước một cách cực kỳ dễ dàng_​
Bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay cũng cần vệ sinh và làm sạch định kì để làm việc hiệu quả và có độ bền bỉ cao hơn. Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay sẽ làm sạch một cách dễ dàng và nhanh chóng chỉ bằng cách tháo bộ phận tạo hơi nước và đảm bảo các chất rắn không đóng lại gây lắng cặn cho bàn ủi.

*Chất lượng tốt, mức giá phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng khách hàng*
Bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay là sản phẩm có mức giá cao so với các dòng bàn ủi hơi nước thông thường, các thương hiệu sản xuất bàn ủi hơi nước cầm tay đều là các thương hiệu gia dụng lớn có uy tín lâu năm trên thị trường. Theo đó, các hãng cũng cũng cấp đa dạng model với thiết kế, công suất và các tính năng phù hợp cho người dùng lựa chọn.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

